# [solved]kernel nieuruchamia się po przeniesieniu na inną

## marlee_

Na starej partycji system startował, przeniosłem poleceniem cp -a na inną partycję, zmieniłem wpisy w fstab i uaktualniłem gruba.

Na nowej partycji kernel wczytuje się do pewnego momentu i 'stoi' nic się nie dzieje.

Ostatnia linijka to:

async/4 used greatest stack depth: 6488 bytes left

Może powinienem coś więcej pozmieniać w konfigach systemu ?Last edited by marlee_ on Mon Oct 18, 2010 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matidz

Czesc, 

moze pomoze Ci informacja: u mnie po podobnej lini sprawdzane sa urzadzenia USB, a nastepnie linie dotyczace montowania / . 

Masz wkompilowana obsluge odpowiednich systemow plikow? i ustawiony dobrze root= w grubie?

----------

## ryba84

Pewnie skopiowałeś dane pod działającym systemem. Sprawdź pod jakimś livecd czy w katalogu dev głównego dysku są pliki podstawowych urządzeń.

----------

## marlee_

 *matidz wrote:*   

> Czesc, 
> 
> moze pomoze Ci informacja: u mnie po podobnej lini sprawdzane sa urzadzenia USB, a nastepnie linie dotyczace montowania / . 
> 
> Masz wkompilowana obsluge odpowiednich systemow plikow? i ustawiony dobrze root= w grubie?

 

partycja / jest w ext4 taka sama jak ta stara, kernel ma wkompilowane ext4, grub jest OK

 *Quote:*   

> Pewnie skopiowałeś dane pod działającym systemem. Sprawdź pod jakimś livecd czy w katalogu dev głównego dysku są pliki podstawowych urządzeń.
> 
> 

 

skopiowałem dane z partycji niedziałającego systemu(z innego linuxa), czyli w katalogu dev są pliki urządzeń

----------

## marlee_

przepraszam - mój błąd, sprawdzałem gruba ale widocznie za słabo bo coś mnie tknęło i sprawdziłem jeszcze raz i ..... root był ustawiony na starą partycję  :Sad: 

----------

